# Added Another Stang to the stable this past summer, this one is full of venom



## Freakingstang (Jan 24, 2010)

After me and the ex fiance' split, I moved and spent some of my hard earned cash.....


It puts down 474 rear wheel Horsepower and 495 ft/lbs of torque AT the WHEELS. on Street tires it has gone 11.50's. IT will go high 10's if I launch it on slicks.

Hopefully when I get back from Canada, I will put a bigger blower on it and be in the 650ish wheel HP.


----------



## DroppedP51 (Jan 25, 2010)

hi neat car my dad has a 70 428 cobrajet mach1


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice car!!
We wont let you out of Canada!!
Might as well give me the keys!!!


----------



## slipknot91 (Feb 7, 2010)

03' or 04'? I want one bad but I would rather have a hard top. I am learning that I'm not fond of Verts from the 93 Cobra Clone I have now. What blower are you gonna end up with? I know some guys that can massage that Eaton and make some killer power. Or I guess you could just bolt on the Kenne Bell, slap some big injectors in, and tune and go. I hear that the fuel systems on those cars can be a nightmare though. 

Man I want an 03' Cobra!!!!!!!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice ride Freak! I missed this, love the color!

No cage? Around here under 12 you have to have a cage to run on the track?


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd take that Cobra over any new GT or Shelby....don't know why, but they trip my trigger big time...
Nice ride man.

Check this vid out..

TERMINATOR


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 19, 2010)

slipknot91 said:


> 03' or 04'? I want one bad but I would rather have a hard top. I am learning that I'm not fond of Verts from the 93 Cobra Clone I have now. What blower are you gonna end up with? I know some guys that can massage that Eaton and make some killer power. Or I guess you could just bolt on the Kenne Bell, slap some big injectors in, and tune and go. I hear that the fuel systems on those cars can be a nightmare though.
> 
> Man I want an 03' Cobra!!!!!!!!



03. They only made 340 SB cobra verts in 03. sonic blue was not available in 04...

I kinda wish I got a coupe instead, cause Now I have two verts....I love that vert, but wish one of them was a coupe. There is nothing sweeter than dusting some punk kid who thinks this is grandpa's vert....lmao

I know all the big eaton porters. i'm not spending 1K on mods plus 700-1K on the porting to gain 20-30 hp and loose tq. I'm maxxed out on Injector and MAF right now. I'll be real close with the pump too, so I need to upgrade all those before I can get serious. One of my buddies has a 3.4 whipple'd 03 Sonic blue coupe that is putting down 780 with a weak tune....he is out of fuel at 4800 and he already has 2K in the fuel system.

I was going to do the 2.3 whipple, but I think I'm going to try out the new 2.9. The 3.4 is way more than i'll ever need. This is just my cruiser in the summers. My 86 is the fast car. Heck, I'm leaving the IRS in this thing.....


----------



## slipknot91 (Feb 20, 2010)

Yea, you do have a point about the Eaton. Guess I just have a place in my heart for them because thats who I work for.

Just think, 2.9 and 3.4 is like having a whole additional engine on top of your engine. You can tell all those ricers you have more displacement in your blower alone than they do in thier whole motor.

Ever thought about going turbo? Could be an option if you had the time and cash for it. Sometimes maybe even cheaper than the blower if you shop around. 
That red coupe I had posted in my thread that I sold just rolled off the dyno again the other day. The only thing that guy that bought it added was a FAST XFI and a tubular K-member and he put down 581 at only 16#. Thats more horsepower with less boost than I was making with the paxton I had on it a few years ago. And thats going through a slush box with slicks. I know thats not a very big number as far as horsepower but it is still the stock bottom end with explorer heads and a baby b303 cam. The turbo still has plenty of boost left to offer but he said he wants it to live a little while untill he gets his big block nitrous car back up and running.


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 20, 2010)

slipknot91 said:


> Yea, you do have a point about the Eaton. Guess I just have a place in my heart for them because thats who I work for.
> 
> Just think, 2.9 and 3.4 is like having a whole additional engine on top of your engine. You can tell all those ricers you have more displacement in your blower alone than they do in thier whole motor.
> 
> ...





I'm going to a Turbo setup on my 86 vert right now. I'd been collecting parts for about 5 years to run a T trim, but am going to go turbo. I just hope the sportsman block will hold it. It is 342 CI, with Fox Lake CNC'd TW heads, little blower grind and a Hogan intake...Hoping for a realistic 650-700 RWHP. I don't want to crank it up any more for fear of the block not holding up. 

I'm not going to Turbo the Cobra. They only made 340 of them and I don't want to hack it up. If anything I'll buy a slavaged car, but not my 20K mile "stocker"


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 4, 2011)

A few pics from this summer while she was on display inside the showroom at Summit racing....


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is a short vid of the screamin' Eaton

http://i983.photobucket.com/albums/ae311/freakingstang/4bb2f19f.mp4


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 4, 2011)

Love that scream!! My lil brother used to have a blown saleen.....I could listen to first and second all day!!


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 5, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Love that scream!! My lil brother used to have a blown saleen.....I could listen to first and second all day!!


 
ME TOO..lol I've got the blower spinning at fast as I possibly can. stock they make 6lbs and I'm pushing 16lbs in 1st and 2nd. 

Never had a "street car" that pulled like this thing. The top of third gear is almost 116-117. What are the other 3 gears for? lol. Honestly I've never topped it out as I haven't had a good road to do it on. It will bury the speedo in no time flat....


----------



## Freakingstang (Sep 25, 2012)

some updated pics


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 26, 2012)

Very nice!. A buddy has a nice 03 kb vert that his wife drives. He runs brackets with a bad ass sct lightning. That truck has broken I think 2 different cranks rated for 2000 hp. Jeezy pete!!!


----------

